# Meet Mylo.............



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG!!!.....Im crying hes so cute....why did the news come in Mary?..Or do I even want to know?.....


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

new ones I mean?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh. He is just as cute as Cruiser. I love the third picture. It looks like he is smirking. He looks like he is a happy guy.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oh my life, he is sooo cute!!! He looks like a cheeky one!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

it seems to me that there is a lot of spunk wrapped up in that little body!!  what a cutie!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mylo and his brother and sister were dumped in Animal control in Il. There time was up, so someone in our rescue drove up this morning 3 hours away and got them.....


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

He is soooo adorable. How could someone dump these cute puppies??


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

aww! what a little cutie!! love his expression in those photos!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He is gorgeous, so bright and expressive! I am so hoping he will find a forever home soon. He is beautiful. Looks like he is making himself right at home. How wonderful he came to you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! He's beautiful Mary. If my DH saw him and we lived closer, he'd have a home in a heart beat!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

awww what a cutie!!! Great pictures, I love his expressions..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's too cute for words! I'd have driven 3 hours to get those guys!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

He is a good looking doggie. I can't imagine that someone could not find a home for him. It's just not fair.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, he is just so adorable. I can't believe someone just dumped these puppies. Looks like he's fitting real well with your gang. That one picture of him looking like he's grinning is just way too cute.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok Mary...I am sending you my address so you can have him shipped right to my door...I said NO MORE PUPPIES for me, but that face is too hard to resist!!!! LOL! What a doll! I am sure he is going to make someone very happy!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mary,
I wish I was closer to you. When my husband saw his and Cruiser's picture he was where are they and can we get them? I told him Cruiser was not available at this time and you lived in Missouri. He said we can cancel our vacation and get him. I told him I would think about it. 
:doh: Wish you were closer.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

It's already been said above, several times..but...OMG!! What a living doll!! Thank the Lord, that baby is in your loving care Mary. Awesome photos!! Cruiser and Mylo pics...to die for.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> Mary,
> I wish I was closer to you. When my husband saw his and Cruiser's picture he was where are they and can we get them? I told him Cruiser was not available at this time and you lived in Missouri. He said we can cancel our vacation and get him. I told him I would think about it.
> :doh: Wish you were closer.


There is always transports. As posted once before go to yahoo. 
I agree. The name really fits him to. I love him. I want him to.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness! He is just too darned cute! That little face screams of personality! I'll bet he's a little imp.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*R-A-S-C-A-L!!!!!!! And too **** cute for his own good!!!!!*


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't believe the smile on his face. He is adorable, and should make a family very happy.


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

I swear she's actually smiling in every pic, what a sweatheart


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG! He's adorable! And that Cruiser looks so proud to be a big brother!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a smile on that lil' mug...I think it's cause he's happy to be at Mary's house:
I can't keep looking at these puppy pics.....the fever is getting worse:doh:


----------

